
Rindfleischetikettierungsüberwachungsaufgabenübertragungsgesetz - Tomte
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinderkennzeichnungs-_und_Rindfleischetikettierungs%C3%BCberwachungsaufgaben%C3%BCbertragungsgesetz
======
weinzierl
> The German justice ministry welcomed an increase as of November 7, 2017 in
> the Twitter 140-character limit to 280 characters, since tweeting about the
> law had previously required abbreviations.

The Wikipedia source is broken, but it seems to be true[1].

[1] [https://finance.yahoo.com/news/german-officials-celebrate-
do...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/german-officials-celebrate-doubled-
twitter-142904753.html)

------
setr
You managed to screw up the HN mobile view with that title

So its important for that much at least

